# Kreg Foreman Pocket Hole Machine



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll pass…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I ll pass…
> 
> - AZWoody


You were able to follow the link? It's all messed up. I can see what part of it is the link to the video, but frankly, if the OP doesn't care enough to test his links in the post, I don't care enough to watch it.

Also, I have commented on technical issues with this person's builds, and he doesn't bother to respond. If he doesn't care enough to respond to comments on his videos here on LJ, then why should I bother to watch them?

The bottom line is, if someone wants us to watch their videos, they should show best practices, and the poster should give enough of a crap about LJ to participate here.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Pass too.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> I ll pass…
> 
> - AZWoody
> 
> ...


If all he wants is to link to youtube rather than to add to the community here, I won't even bother to try the link.
Besides, I already have one and know how it works.

When does this start crossing over into spam territory? He just wants to build views on youtube to make money.


----------



## WoodChuckCreations (May 2, 2019)

> I ll pass…
> 
> - AZWoody
> 
> ...


My apologies, I don't know why the link gets messed up when I post here. It does however work now. You are free to scroll past or not click if you feel that it is spam. I don't currently make any money off YouTube, but appreciate all that I have learned by watching others who take the time to make videos to give back to the Maker community. Thanks!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Welcome to LJocks- 
I saw and the link- went well- vid was a "grass roots" review. 
Before Kreg- there was a company Porter Cable who owned this market circa 2000 and sold for about $700
Kreg really did their job on capturing the pocket-hole market…


----------



## WoodChuckCreations (May 2, 2019)

Thanks! I didn't know Porter Cable had one back then, very interesting. I know this forum seems to have more purist woodworkers who look down on pocket holes, but I have never had a structural problem with them. Thanks!


> Welcome to LJocks-
> I saw and the link- went well- vid was a "grass roots" review.
> Before Kreg- there was a company Porter Cable who owned this market circa 2000 and sold for about $700
> Kreg really did their job on capturing the pocket-hole market…
> ...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

_ "purist woodworkers who look down on pocket holes, but I have never had a structural problem with them."_
_Structurally sound- NO it is a secondary fastener unless you use them in "knockdown" furniture…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Never mind.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

This area really should be about reviews. The WRITTEN kind. Put some effort into a written review and you might get a few more favorable responses. Generally, posting a link to a video and nothing else is slightly frowned upon here. Its viewed as spam whether you intended it as such or not.

Scott



> Check out my review of the Kreg Foreman Pocket Hole Machine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> This area really should be about reviews. The WRITTEN kind. Put some effort into a written review and you might get a few more favorable responses. Generally, posting a link to a video and nothing else is slightly frowned upon here. Its viewed as spam whether you intended it as such or not.
> 
> Scott
> 
> ...


if your sending us to someone else or a company video i say no but since this was a video review by the op i dont mind and i actually like it more so than a written review,im more of a visual person where he is showing us how the machine performs rather than reading about it.i find nothing wrong with this type of review,but thats me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> This area really should be about reviews. The WRITTEN kind. Put some effort into a written review and you might get a few more favorable responses. Generally, posting a link to a video and nothing else is slightly frowned upon here. Its viewed as spam whether you intended it as such or not.
> 
> Scott
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Thanks! I didn t know Porter Cable had one back then, very interesting. I know this forum seems to have more purist woodworkers who look down on *pocket holes, but I have never had a structural problem with them. Thanks!
> *


op
I will join the "never mind(s)"
The pocket hole is a joint but "never mind"
(thanks Rich)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Didn't like OP's video and found few others with more info or entertaining.

Much better video:





Could not find one for less than $450 and no mention of rebates! Think for hobby shop work K5 better deal at fraction of the cost. Don't think can buy new big or small Porter Cable pocket hole jigs so have to find one used.


----------



## WoodChuckCreations (May 2, 2019)

Here's the rebate, Google is amazing! Feel free to watch other videos that entertain you 


> Didn t like OP s video and found few others with more info or entertaining.
> 
> Much better video:
> 
> ...


----------



## WoodChuckCreations (May 2, 2019)

It's pretty easy to scroll past if you don't want to watch videos (barring you are plagued with terrible carpel tunnel that makes scrolling difficult). Some people would like to see a visual demonstration of a product, otherwise they may as well read reviews on Amazon. You must not know how much work goes into creating a VIDEO, but just keep on scrollin'


> This area really should be about reviews. The WRITTEN kind. Put some effort into a written review and you might get a few more favorable responses. Generally, posting a link to a video and nothing else is slightly frowned upon here. Its viewed as spam whether you intended it as such or not.
> 
> Scott
> 
> ...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Didn t like OP s video and found few others with more info or entertaining.
> 
> Much better video:
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## WoodChuckCreations (May 2, 2019)

Haha, I'm not in a hole, nor am I digging. Instead of critiquing other people's work, how about show us how it's done? If you post a link to your channel, I'd be glad to learn. I had furniture shipped across the country last year moved in and out of storage that was joined with pocket screws and they're all just fine. While they aren't ideal for every joint, they work for what I use them for. I'll standby for that link



> This area really should be about reviews. The WRITTEN kind. Put some effort into a written review and you might get a few more favorable responses. Generally, posting a link to a video and nothing else is slightly frowned upon here. Its viewed as spam whether you intended it as such or not.
> 
> Scott
> 
> ...





> - DesertWoodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

It is not about the link but about it being a structurally sound joint-


----------



## WoodChuckCreations (May 2, 2019)

Holy Sh!t, I didn't know you were Matthias Wandel! That's crazy. So yeah, they aren't made for lateral force. I wouldn't use one for a shelf, breadboard end, etc. because over time they may fail. Holding a cabinet together (basically a box), that is sitting on the floor, hanging on a wall seems to work just fine.

So that guy is a little extreme, not everyone out there has enough time to make their own bandsaw. 


> It is not about the link but about it being a structurally sound joint-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Holy Sh!t, I didn t know you were Matthias Wandel! That s crazy. So yeah, they aren t made for lateral force. I wouldn t use one for a shelf, breadboard end, etc. because over time they may fail. Holding a cabinet together (basically a box), that is sitting on the floor, hanging on a wall seems to work just fine.
> 
> - WoodChuckCreations


Wow, you're actually participating in the thread.

I use pocket screws in every cabinet I build. I have an old Kreg K2 from about 20 years ago, and recently had to buy an R3 because I'm building a 40" wide by 90" tall pantry for a client's kitchen remodel and it's easier to take the jig to the work than to wrestle large panels and shelves around on a fixed jig.

The difference is, I use them properly. And, in the scores of cabinets I've built, never has one been somewhere it shows. Nothing looks cheaper than exposed pocket screws.

As for "show us how it's done," I've complimented the quality of your videos. Where I take exception is in your methods. I don't think you have a deep understanding of wood, woodworking, etc.

Since we're on the subject of pocket screws, and since you didn't bother to respond to my comment on your coffee bar thread, I'll repeat it here. The screen capture from your video below is *not* how you attach drawer sides to the front. First, it looks awful, but more importantly, those screws are going to pull loose in no time. There's a reason drawer fronts are attached with strong joinery like dovetails, or even lock joints.

Anyway, feel free to ignore this comment if you want. I do think you would do well to spend more time learning and practicing proper joinery.


----------



## WoodChuckCreations (May 2, 2019)

I guess time will tell. I haven't had stuff falling apart on me yet, but I guess it's possible. I'll agree to disagree and just say that this probably isn't the forum to share my projects. There's more than one way to skin a cat or make a drawer, but I just see a lot of people who want to be critical of others' work but don't put themselves out there making videos. Here's one, of makers on YouTube that regularly uses pocket screws for drawers and the nearly 600K people who follow him don't seem to mind.








> Holy Sh!t, I didn t know you were Matthias Wandel! That s crazy. So yeah, they aren t made for lateral force. I wouldn t use one for a shelf, breadboard end, etc. because over time they may fail. Holding a cabinet together (basically a box), that is sitting on the floor, hanging on a wall seems to work just fine.
> 
> - WoodChuckCreations
> 
> ...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Since you stated "Holyly S..T " this is what your post is turning into.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I just see a lot of people who want to be critical of others work but don t put themselves out there making videos.
> Here's one, of makers on YouTube that regularly uses pocket screws for drawers and the nearly 600K people who follow him don't seem to mind.
> 
> - WoodChuckCreations


Again, I've complimented the production quality of your videos. You're personable, articulate and present your material extremely well. If that's your goal, you succeeded. I'm not criticizing your videos; I'm criticizing the poor methods you use to do your builds.

I don't do videos. That's not something I care about doing. However, feel free to take a look at my projects. The doors use long tenons on the rails that fit into mortises on the stiles. The table uses traditional joinery such as dovetails on the drawers and mortise and tenon joinery on the aprons and legs. That vanity has pocket screws, but none are exposed and they are all used in places where they assisted the construction, not simply as a shortcut to avoid learning joinery. They will all be around long after I'm gone.

Please don't insult me by posting a video showing lousy techniques and telling me that, because they have X followers who don't mind, they must be right. I follow FixThisBuildThat on Instagram. He's one of the social media celebrities that are so common these days. Lots of followers doesn't mean crap about your skill. I can buy 25K followers on Instagram for a few bucks-the same is true for other media sites like Youtube.

Check out real woodworkers, not social media stars. Guys like Frank Klausz and David Marks, our own master woodworkers here on LJ, like Charles Neil and Darrell Peart. Read books by Bill Hylton, Tage Frid…too many to list here. They are real woodworkers, not social media celebrities.

If it's your goal to be a Youtube video maker, you're doing great. If you ever want to be a skilled craftsman working with wood, you're a long way from getting there and heading in the wrong direction.

To sum it up, if you want to become a better woodworker, you've come to the right site here on LJ. We have so many talented craftsmen it's hard to imagine, and most of them are eager to help you. However, if you want to convince seasoned woodworkers that-because someone has 600K followers on Youtube-that they are real craftsmen, it's not going to happen.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I just learned something brand new. I Googled buying followers and came up with a lot of hits…amazing. Just like buying reviewers.

I use pocket holes at times but not ever enough to justify purchasing the machine you review.

I did watch your video because of all the comments because normally I do not watch them when there is not written info or pictures. It takes me seconds to read a review but several minutes to watch a video. The quality of your video was good but I was not impressed with the content.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Reminder for all.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/42535


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Reminder for all.
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/42535
> 
> - Cricket


thank you cricket this was not the best way to welcome a new member,one that actually participates and didn't put anyone down.we all complain here about the lack of members that don't contribute to the good of the forum and when one does what happens,as usual they get ridiculed and shamed to never return.cmon guys if we want this to be the forum that I know it can be lets start supporting the newbies,maybe teaching rather than tearing them apart.this was shameful.good night and peace.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Teaching moment-- if you post a review that says " See my video"and nothing else there are quite a few people that will not watch it. Please take the time to write a quick summary if you want more views.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Let me recap a "review" is mistakenly posted on the "forum"-
For clarification, a "forum" is about thoughts on the subject- Kreg PHole machine- ok so it is a mistake, but the OP - IMOpinion shared his counterpoints and got counter replies on what he said. I will stand by my replies to his comments. 
Should this be a forum then let's discuss our chosen word or pictures…
The carrot 








Or the stick


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I think the OP's new username says it all. It's too bad, he could have learned so much here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Let me recap a "review" is mistakenly posted on the "forum"-
For clarification, a "forum" is about thoughts on the subject- Kreg PHole machine- ok so it is a mistake, but the OP - IMOpinion shared his counterpoints and got counter replies on what he said. I will stand by my replies to his comments. 
Should this be a forum then let's discuss our chosen word or pictures…
The carrot 








Or the stick


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I just saw that this is now on "review"...
"new comment" interesting video review
Pocket holes are a great joint…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I think the OP s new username says it all. It s too bad, he could have learned so much here.
> 
> - Rich


yeah "not here" another member that was chased away.so sad,i hope we are all proud of our support of those that want to join our forum and"contribute" rather than talk about how much we know.ive been a woodworker for probably 50 years but I still don't know ******************** in reality,and I know most that talk the ******************** don't ******************** either.how about instead of tearing people apart maybe we mentor and share our knowledge and we all get better at this beautiful craft called woodworking.peace to all,now feel free to try and tear me up….good luck!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I think the OP s new username says it all. It s too bad, he could have learned so much here.
> 
> - Rich
> yeah "not here" another member that was chased away.so sad,i hope we are all proud of our support of those that want to join our forum and"contribute" rather than talk about how much we know.ive been a woodworker for probably 50 years but I still don t know ******************** in reality,and I know most that talk the ******************** don t ******************** either.how about instead of tearing people apart maybe we mentor and share our knowledge and we all get better at this beautiful craft called woodworking.peace to all,now feel free to try and tear me up….good luck!
> ...


I take no blame … 
SOMEBODY? Are we now posting in "review" or "forum"
Pottz stop and think about what you are writing "S..t" over and over
As for Rich, he is one the best woodworking patriots here on site.
Can we get back to the "review" of the Kreg???


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I think the OP s new username says it all. It s too bad, he could have learned so much here.
> 
> - Rich
> yeah "not here" another member that was chased away.so sad,i hope we are all proud of our support of those that want to join our forum and"contribute" rather than talk about how much we know.ive been a woodworker for probably 50 years but I still don t know ******************** in reality,and I know most that talk the ******************** don t ******************** either.how about instead of tearing people apart maybe we mentor and share our knowledge and we all get better at this beautiful craft called woodworking.peace to all,now feel free to try and tear me up….good luck!
> ...


I agree dw rich is top notch and I for one listen and admire his knowledge,im not pointing out anyone specific,im just saying as a forum of members we need to help and mentor new members to grow our base of knowledge and enrich what this place is all about.we nned to stop tearing new guys up and welcoming them.if their information is wrong we need to educate not destroy them!.i for one admire and learn from all of you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I think the OP s new username says it all. It s too bad, he could have learned so much here.
> 
> - Rich
> yeah "not here" another member that was chased away.so sad,i hope we are all proud of our support of those that want to join our forum and"contribute" rather than talk about how much we know.ive been a woodworker for probably 50 years but I still don t know ******************** in reality,and I know most that talk the ******************** don t ******************** either.how about instead of tearing people apart maybe we mentor and share our knowledge and we all get better at this beautiful craft called woodworking.peace to all,now feel free to try and tear me up….good luck!
> ...


+1 now on to the REVIEW


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Alright. One more post, then I'm done. Others can continue to assess what happened, but here's my story:

My intent was to be supportive of a new member. I sent him a PM on one of his first posts with a video link. This was weeks ago, and I never got a reply. (That's why I commented that he was actually responding in the thread, I wasn't being a smartass). I tried to explain the LJ culture and how to fit in. Everyone knows a post here that says "watch my video" doesn't get much traction.

Why did I do that? I think the guy's got promise. As I said in post #26, his production quality was excellent, he's personable and articulate.

What he is missing, is good technique.

I gather from this thread that he wants to be a video maker, and I wanted to help him appeal to real woodworkers, not DIY hobby fans. No real woodworker is going to learn anything from one of those videos. I'm not being ugly, just honest.

I think he's realized this is not his target audience. He as much as said so. But I wish he'd come back and say to this forum "I have a lot to learn, and I love making videos, please steer me in the right direction."

Because, with the right guidance he'd get there, and would be making awesome videos.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Alright. One more post, then I m done. Others can continue to assess what happened, but here s my story:
> 
> My intent was to be supportive of a new member. I sent him a PM on one of his first posts with a video link. This was weeks ago, and I never got a reply. (That s why I commented that he was actually responding in the thread, I wasn t being a smartass). I tried to explain the LJ culture and how to fit in. Everyone knows a post here that says "watch my video" doesn t get much traction.
> 
> ...


well rich I appreciate you straight forward honesty and I agree with what your saying,ive personally sent two pm's and have had no response.ive said that I back him up and support his efforts but if he wont give me any help,well I wont help someone that wont help themselves.enough said guys it's now up to him to step up and defend his thread!.in all honesty im getting tierd of backing guys that don't have the balls to defend themselves.
peace to all,and to all that love making dust,rock on.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I was the first to say I'd pass on checking the review because Pottz, I don't believe he is contributing.
Posting links to a youtube site of his videos is in no way contributing to lumberjocks.

If he wants to write a review summary of what he recorded and post it here, that's contributing. Looking at all his posts, they pretty much are, leave the lumberjocks site and look at what I did over here…

That in my opinion is not contributing at all but rather detrimental to the community being built here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Review: Kreg Pocket hole machine- is this the answer to your shop? 
I posted a pic of my Porte Cable machine it was the backbone of my cabinet shop.
Is this "product" ready for your needs, as a previous poster suggested, a more portable Kreg? How does this hold up to a production shop? Maybe it is for a hobbyist?
When it comes to "plastics" buyer best to informed…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I was the first to say I d pass on checking the review because Pottz, I don t believe he is contributing.
> Posting links to a youtube site of his videos is in no way contributing to lumberjocks.
> 
> If he wants to write a review summary of what he recorded and post it here, that s contributing. Looking at all his posts, they pretty much are, leave the lumberjocks site and look at what I did over here…
> ...


ok az you were the first to maybe pre judge,well based on the time you've been here verses the time he has,well he's already surpassed what you've contributed many times over.i don't get the review must be written to mean anything logic,id much rather have a video review than written,but that's my opinion.as far as contributing id say heys given us more than you have.opinions are like [email protected]#$%*E's,evrybody has one.i don't think he's coming back because well .I probably wouldn't either.maybe you should do more reviews and show us how they should be done.apparently you know how to do them correctly.i cant wait to see yours.have a nice evening my friend.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I standby my post because had read and watched this You Tube video s post before before responding in this thread. Don't mean anything mean in my original posting. Just didn't like OP's video review!
https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/3953

While amazon does offer that $75 rebate other vendors check out do not.
https://www.amazon.com/Kreg-DB210-Foreman-Pocket-Hole-Machine/dp/B00KXVBOQU

I would prefer to buy locally whenever possible in case get a bad one and need replacement or refund. Home Depot has their 09 day return policy without restocking fees even though item is shipped to your home or store. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Kreg-3-4-HP-Electric-Foreman-Pocket-Hole-Machine-DB210/205706180

https://www.rockler.com/kreg-foreman-semi-automatic-pocket-hole-machine

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/kreg-foreman-electric-pocket-hole-machine-kreg-db210

Too many You Tube tool review videos not worth much where as Jay's Custom Creations pretty good. Hope OP read my post and watched Jay's review video!


----------



## WoodChuckCreations1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks Pottz, I appreciate the support! I saw your PM via an email after I wrote the site owner and told him to deactivate my account or I would have responded. Rich, you're right, I figured this wasn't my target audience but thought it would be worth a try in case someone wanted to see an objective view of the machine. I personally like to see visual reviews because I can read written ones all day on Amazon, Woodcraft, Rockler, etc. websites, but sometimes seeing something in person gives a different perspective. It takes much longer and a lot more work to post a video, so its a bit of a slap in the face when someone says this forum is for "the WRITTEN kind". Any fool can write behind a screen and critique a product (or a person for that matter), but it takes a little more to put yourself out there in a video. Maybe think about that. It also isn't necessary to post "I'll pass" or whatever if you disagree with someone's methods, ideas, or opinions. If you do that, from that point on, that person is likely not going to listen to you even if you have valuable information to provide. It's ok to just scroll past something without a negative comment. Do you walk by your neighbor's house who is cutting their grass differently than you and say "you're not doing that right"? Probably not, but seem to get a lot of courage when we're behind a screen in anonymity. Hence, it's a little more difficult to put yourself out there on video.

I know that there is a wealth of knowledge here, but like I said, I prefer video or in person visual demonstration. Before I moved, I spent many hours in Ben's shop from CleanCutWoodworks (not sure if he's here but you can see him on Instagram) and learned quite a bit from him. But honestly, I am not (at least at this point) a traditional purist woodworker but more of someone who likes to do DIY projects and sometimes that involves wood. I realize that I have a lot to learn and Ben used to tell me that most people start off using mostly power tools but evolve into more traditional precision with hand tools. Maybe that will be the case for me, maybe not. I do like to watch Jay Bates (as someone mentioned) as well as Third Coast Craftsman, David Picciuto (Make Something), Bob Claggett (I Like To Make Stuff) and many others. And Rich, I did see your comment and took it to heart, but I didn't feel that dovetails were necessary in the drawers because the lack of friction with the ball bearing drawer slides makes the pulling force really next to nothing. The good thing is that if it does pull apart in a year, two, or more, I will learn from it and figure out a better way. I do agree that if you are going to use pocket holes on drawers, they should be inserted on the front and back panels where the screw is perpendicular to where the force is being pulled and the holes are hidden. I usually do that, but I couldn't in this specific case because of how I was doing the drawer face and kind of made it up on the fly. I don't pretend to know everything or nearly as much as the people on this forum and many things I post on YouTube, I am doing for the first time, so I am learning as well and maybe the viewer can learn from my mistake, or maybe I'll get it right and they won't have to make a mistake. Anyway, thanks all! Just try to be kind, there's no harm in it. 


> Alright. One more post, then I m done. Others can continue to assess what happened, but here s my story:
> 
> My intent was to be supportive of a new member. I sent him a PM on one of his first posts with a video link. This was weeks ago, and I never got a reply. (That s why I commented that he was actually responding in the thread, I wasn t being a smartass). I tried to explain the LJ culture and how to fit in. Everyone knows a post here that says "watch my video" doesn t get much traction.
> 
> ...


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Rich, you re right, I figured this wasn t my target audience but thought it would be worth a try in case someone wanted to see an objective view of the machine.
> 
> - WoodChuckCreations1


Glad you're back. Like I said, you produce quality videos. I apologize if my comments were offensive; just trying to help.

There's so much to learn here, Chuck. I'll look forward to your future videos, and please, take our comments to heart. Mine are intended to help.

As you're conceiving a new video, reach out with questions about best practices. You'll get plenty of suggestions here.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Perhaps you can consider writing a short paragraph in addition to the video. It would not take much time and could get you more views.


----------



## WoodChuckCreations1 (Aug 5, 2019)

I can't edit the review because the account was closed and I subsequently opened a new one. I will state some pros and cons that I see of the machine (some of which I forgot to mention in the video).

Pros: 
Makes creating pocket holes quicker: Obviously, the pull of a lever to create a pocket hole vs a handheld drill speeds up the process quite a bit. This is the main purpose and advantage of this machine.

Cons: 
Plastic construction: While it doesn't really bother me, some would balk at the plastic construction of the sides of the machine. It does however keep the weight down.

Dust collection: I have noticed several times that the internal hose, held together with a hose clamp, has come loose under the table where the motor and drill bit are housed. The problem is that this isn't visible and you wouldn't notice unless the bit seemed to get bogged down. The manufacturer does mention that not keeping the machine hooked up to dust collection will reduce the life of the drill bit.

Rubber stopper: To hold the board in place as the arm comes down to create the pocket hole, there is a rubber stopper with a threaded nut to lock it in place. You are supposed to set it up by tightening the stopper down onto the board and then backing it off 1/2 turn, then tightening the locking nut so that it will be pressed down tight when the arm comes down. I have had an issue of over time when making numerous pocket holes in a single project that this locking nut comes loose and has to be readjusted. Not a huge deal, but it does occur.

Portability: If you have one of the smaller pocket hole jigs, they can be clamped onto a piece while partially together. This gives you the option to add pocket holes where you may have missed or later felt that added strength is needed. You do not have this option with the machine as the board has to be set on the table.

I hope this helps anyone who is interested in the machine. Thanks!


> Perhaps you can consider writing a short paragraph in addition to the video. It would not take much time and could get you more views.
> 
> - Redoak49


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

glad your back wood chuck i was afraid you were gone for good and that would be a shame because i feel you have a lot to offer.this is a great forum with a lot of very passionate people about what we do so if sometimes we get a little critical dont let it rattle you,some of my biggest fights with people here have turned into the best friendships-LOL.keep it coming.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Define back please!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Define back please!
> 
> - robscastle


as in returning to the thread and posting a response.here you are late to the party again.hey you trying to stir up the pot,it's cold buddy,weve all moved on and started new fight's-lol.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Oh boo hiss I was asleep! (as usual)

So where do I need to go looking now, I just paid Lynne a visit


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Oh boo hiss I was asleep! (as usual)
> 
> So where do I need to go looking now, I just paid Lynne a visit
> 
> - robscastle


stay put so you dont cause any harm,go back to sleep-lol.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Cannot seem to get LBD to stir yet!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Cannot seem to get LBD to stir yet!
> 
> - robscastle


i know,he was just lurking here too.i know he wants to jump in,just stubborn that's all.damn hungarians-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Boys* and *Girls*, a lot of reading to wade through for someone that hates reading.

Scrolled through quickly to check if I had responded as I have a *very obtuse opinion* of the *Foreman* and *Kreg*'s response to my query..

I have had the Kreg K3 and K5 which had set a good foundation and when the Foreman was offered at virtually 1/2 price I decided to buy one (mail order).
I primarily bought the Foreman for 16mm (5/8") melamine which is what we have in Australia… I would never use it for solids as I'd use a Leigh D4R, FMT, DeWalt biscuit joiner or more recently a Fe*$*tool Domino.

I was shocked to notice the lack of markings.. and was later advised by Kreg Support, *The Foreman was designed for 1/2, 3/4, and 1-1/2 inch material.*... (as per the markings on the body).
I received the following feedback when I queried the above statement,
Good morning. I am sorry, *but the machine packaging and manual clearly states what the machine does or the dimensions of wood it is designed for*. Now, while the machine is on the 3/4" setting you could through trial and error using scrap material make sacrificial spacers of different thicknesses to place against the fence until you establish a distance suitable for the 5/8" dimension. Thanks.

My reply,
Unfortunately what is written on the packaging is of little use for mail orders as is the manual contained in the package I haven't bought yet. Furthermore, every add I saw for the foreman (see below), quoted it works with materials from 12-38mm. From what you are saying then, this is false advertisement.

Now if you interpret that literally, it will work with all materials from 12-38mm… and even in increments of 1/1000" if you so choose, however, I'd hate to try and calibrate it… *caveat emptor* (quickly becoming my most often used quote).

As all the other Kreg jigs had intervals of 1/8", I suggested to Kreg they create a jig or sticker to add onto the Foreman, and I'd be more than happy to pay for one, to which I was informed "*you could do that yourself*"...

Bottom line… *Kreg* is a four letter word in my household and I don't hate anyone enough to offload the Foreman on.


----------

